# مكتب الدكتورة شيماء عطاالله >  تهنئة للدكتورة سالي جمعة لحصولها على الدكتوراه في الحقوق

## د.شيماء عطاالله

بالأصالة عن نفسي وبالنيابة عن أعضاء المنتدى الكرام 

يسرني أن أتوجه بخالص التهنئة للدكتورة سالي جمعة لحصولها على درجة الدكتوراه في الحقوق بتقدير إمتياز مع مرتبة الشرف والتبادل 

مع خالص دعواتنا لها بدوام التوفيق والسداد 
 :Withlove:

----------


## smsma

الله يبارك فيك يادكتورة
شكرا على التهنئة الخاصة من المنتدى 
تمنياتي لحضرتك بدوام التوفيق

----------


## سالي جمعة

شكرا دكتورتي الغالية الحنونة على التهنئة الرقيقة مثلك تماما*
ودائما في أعلى المناصب والمراتب بإذن الله تعالى 🌹🌹🌹🌹

----------


## EGYLAW

ماهو عنوان الريساله ؟

----------


## محمد فخري

مبارك .. هل يمكن نشر الرسالة للاطلاع عليها ؟؟

----------


## نور زيدان

الف مبروك علي التهنئة من المنتدي يا دكتوره شيماء

----------

